# Weekly competition 2009-40



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends after 7 full days (saterday morning in Holland) just like always, but because of the Worlds Championship I will post week 41 much earlier (wednesday) so people will have extra training scrambles. Don't worry, that competition will run for at least 7 full days again.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' R U2 F' U R U' R' U' 
*2. *F U F' R F2 U R' 
*3. *F' U2 F' U R U R2 U F' 
*4. *F R' F R U2 F' R' F2 R2 
*5. *U' F' U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R' F2 L F' R' D' B D F2 U F2 U2 L' F' 
*2. *D2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 B D2 B' F2 D R B2 F' L' B R2 D R B2 D' 
*3. *L U2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R D B' F' U B L R D' L' D' B' 
*4. *U2 F2 L R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R F U2 L2 D' F D' B2 F L' 
*5. *D' U' B2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F R2 B2 L' U2 F2 U' B2 L2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Uw2 Fw F' L R' Uw' R2 D Fw' D' U F2 Uw F D B Uw2 F' L Rw2 D2 R' B' D U R2 D2 U F' L2 U2 R Fw2 Uw B Fw L R2 F2
*2. *Rw' Fw D' R Uw Fw' U2 B' D' B Fw U' B2 Fw2 Rw' B' Fw' D' F Uw R' F' D2 Fw D2 U2 R2 Uw' R Uw2 F' D L2 Rw2 D' R Fw2 F D2 Fw2
*3. *F2 D' Fw F2 D2 R U Fw2 D2 B' F R D' B' Fw' U Fw' Uw' Rw2 B L' Uw2 B Fw2 Uw' F D2 B' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw' D Uw' U Rw2 Uw' L Rw2 B
*4. *R2 D U R Uw' U2 Fw F Rw' B' D Uw' U' F Rw2 R2 B Fw' Uw R2 F Uw' L2 Fw2 U' Rw' B R' D2 B F' R' D' F' D2 Uw U2 B2 F' R2
*5. *D' F2 U' R2 Fw' R' Uw2 L Rw2 U' Fw L' Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' R' D U R2 Fw Rw2 B R' Fw F2 Rw2 F' D2 Uw' L' U2 R' F2 D Rw' Fw' R2 D U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' Rw' Dw' L R2 Bw Fw2 L2 Dw F2 Lw Fw' U' R Fw' Dw' R' F Rw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' Dw F2 D R2 Uw Fw2 Dw2 F2 Lw F' D Dw2 Uw Bw2 Lw' R B' F' Rw2 B F Dw U2 Lw2 R Uw' Fw2 Dw R2 B' D' Lw' D' Uw2 Lw2 U2 L2 Bw2
*2. *L2 D' Dw Uw2 Lw' Bw2 D' Rw Dw2 U2 L2 Fw' U2 Rw2 B' F2 Lw' Rw' Uw R U' L' Bw' U' Bw Lw' Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 B Lw2 Rw R' Uw' Fw U2 Rw2 Uw' L' Lw' B Bw F2 D Dw L2 Dw' B Uw2 R2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 B2 F2 Dw R
*3. *Rw2 B Fw2 L' Lw' B Bw' U2 Lw R2 B2 Uw2 Fw Lw' U F2 Lw U' B' Lw R2 U' R D' Lw' Uw' Bw2 D2 Bw L' Lw' Dw B L2 D2 Dw' Uw2 L Uw B2 Bw Fw' R' Bw' F Dw' L Fw' D' Fw' Lw2 R F2 L' U Rw2 R2 D U' Bw'
*4. *B' Lw Rw' Fw L' Rw' Dw' Fw' R D' L' U2 Lw' Uw' Bw Dw' B2 R2 Fw2 L2 Bw2 D2 Dw Lw' Rw' Bw D' Bw2 Fw Rw R2 D2 B2 Lw' U' Lw' F Dw2 Fw2 D' Uw' Fw' Rw D' Dw' B Fw Dw2 Lw U' B Bw2 Dw' B' Uw' Fw Dw' Lw' D2 B'
*5. *U2 B Fw Rw' R' F D2 R2 U2 R Uw R' D2 Bw' Fw F' R U2 Rw D Fw F' R Bw' D' R Fw' Dw Uw B Bw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw R D2 U' L Lw Rw2 R2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw L2 R2 Dw' R U2 F' D' U' F Lw U' Bw R

*6x6x6*
*1. *U' 3R 2U' 2B2 3U 2U' R2 2F' R' 2U2 L2 3F' 3R' U2 2F D 2U' 3R' 2R R 3F D2 2U2 F 3R' 3F 2F2 2D 3U 2L' R' 2B2 2L' 2R2 2D' U' 2R2 2B' R2 B' 2B' 2L 2R 3U' 3F' D' U F' U 3F2 L' D 2D2 3U' 2B2 3U2 U2 F 2D' 3U 2U L 3R2 2D' 3U2 U2 2R D' 3F 2L D2 2U2 2L' D2 3R B 2F' L 3U2 U
*2. *2B' L2 2R B' 3F' 2F' 2R2 2F' U 2L' 3R2 R' F' D2 3U2 L' R 2U' F2 2L2 R' 3U' 2U2 3R2 3F' 2D' 3U 2L' 2D' F R B D' L' 2D2 R 2F 2L' R2 3F 2R2 2D 3U 2U2 U' L 3F' U 2B2 D 2D F 2L2 2R2 3F L2 3R2 B2 2L' 2R' U2 R 3U' 3F 2L2 F2 D' 2D 2F' L' D' F' 3U 3R' R2 2U' 2R' 2D B2 3U
*3. *B2 F R' 2D' 2U U' B 2L' 2B' L 3F2 2R 2D 2U 2F2 2L2 2D2 2R' F2 L2 2B2 2D' 2U 3F2 2U L2 3F2 2L 3U' U2 B' 2L D' L' 3F U 2R' F L2 B' 3F' F D2 B 2L' 3F2 U2 F' 2U B2 2D2 3U 2B2 2L' 2R2 B' 3F 2L2 R2 2D2 3U' 2U' 2F' 2D' 2U2 L R2 3U2 U L' B 2F2 2D 2L' D' 2D2 3U2 2U' 3F' F2
*4. *B F' D 2B2 2U2 2B' 2F L2 2F F2 D2 L2 B' L D 2D' U R' 2U2 L2 D 3F2 3U2 F' 2L' B' 3F2 D' 3R' D' 2B 3F 3R B 3U2 B2 2L2 3R R2 2B F 3U 3F' 2L' F2 D2 2U' L2 R B 3F F 2L' B2 F D R 2B R' 2D 2F' 3U' 2L 3F 2F2 2D2 U2 2L 2F' L2 2L 3F' D2 3R2 2D2 L 2D' 2U2 3F2 U2
*5. *3U 2L 2D' R' 2D' F 2R B 2F' R' 2B2 F2 2D2 2F' F 3R' R2 3F2 D 2D' 3R 2U2 3R2 2R 3U2 U 2L 3U' U2 2R D2 2D 3R' F 2R2 3F 2F R2 U2 3R' 3F2 2F' R' 2B 2U' R' 2B2 2F D2 3U U2 F D' L2 3R' 2R B 3F F2 L' 3U2 B2 3U2 2L 3R2 2R2 U L R 2D R D' 2U2 3F F 3U 2L' 2F' 3U' 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F2 F R' U' 3R B' 2F2 3L2 3F' L' 2D 3D2 3U' L' 3D2 F2 2D2 2R' 3F' 2F D2 3L' 2B' 3B 3F L2 3L' 2D' 3D' 2U2 2L' B F' 2R R' 3D2 2L 3B2 F' D 2F2 R2 F' L' 2L 2R2 D' U2 2F' L2 3F' F' 3L2 3R2 B2 2D' F2 3D B2 D' 2D' R2 F2 3R 2D' 3B2 2D2 3U2 2U' 2F U' 2B2 2R' 3B 2F' U' 3F R2 B' D 3B' 3R U 3L2 3R2 F L2 3B2 2F2 D' 2D2 3L' 3D 2B2 2F 3R 2R' 3U U' L
*2. *3R2 R 3B' 2F' F' 3U' 2L F 2U2 2F2 3D' 2R2 2U' R2 2U 3B2 F' D2 2U2 2L2 2R2 3D' 3F 3D' F2 U R' 2D' L2 3D2 2R2 2D2 F U' 2R2 U2 2B2 3B2 2F 3L' 2D' 2F2 3R' R' 3U 2B D' 2L' 3R R2 2U U 2L2 2B 3B2 2F' F R' 3D R' D2 2U2 2L' 3L' 3B2 F L R D 2B' 3R' D2 2U' F U 2L' 3B 3D2 R2 2U' 2B2 3U2 3L2 2D2 R 2F 2D2 2L 3L 2R2 2B F L2 U 2B' R' 2B 3B2 F' L'
*3. *3D2 3U' U2 3R' 2D2 2U2 2B2 2F2 2D2 2U 3L' 3D' 2R' R2 3F F D2 3B2 2D 3D 2R B 2F' 2L 3F2 D 3D' 3U2 2U' 2R D2 R' U 2L2 3R2 2R R 3B2 2U2 B 2U2 3L' 2R' 3F2 R F' 2U 3L 3R 3B2 2D2 2L 3F 2L 3B' 3F' 3U' U 2B' U2 3F2 3R 2R R B' 3B D2 3B F 3D 3U' 2L 3D L' B' 2F' 2L2 3U2 L' 2U 2L B' 3F' 3L R' B2 3U2 2F2 F' R' D2 2U2 3R B' 2B 2D U2 2B 2R' D2
*4. *3U' F' L2 2L' 3B' 3F' 2D' 3B' L 3F' 2L 2D 2B' 2D2 U' 3F L2 B 2F L2 3L' 3R2 3U2 2U2 2F2 F2 D 3D 3L 3F' L2 R2 B' 3B U' L 2B' D' 2D 3U' L' 2L' 2R2 3F R' F2 2L 3U B' 3F' F D 2D 2F 2D2 3D' L' B2 2F 2R R' 3D2 L' 2F2 L' 2D2 2L 3U' F2 L 3F' F2 3D' 2B' 2F' U 3B2 3R2 2R2 U2 2L 3F2 U' 2F D B2 2D 2F2 2L2 3F R2 3D 2F2 F 2U' L 3L' B' 2D' U
*5. *2B' 3D' B 2B2 2U' 2L' 2R2 3D 3L' R F' 2D' 3F' 3L2 U' 3L 2R' R' 2U 2B 2R2 U B2 2D' 2R2 B 2B 2L2 R' 3D2 3F' 2U' 3L2 3F 2L' 3R F' U 2R 3D2 3R' 2F' 2L2 2D L 3R 3D' 2B D 3D2 B2 3B' D2 3B' 3F2 2F2 L' 2D2 U2 3R' 3B 3U2 2L 3F2 2U2 2L2 2D 2F 2R' R2 2D' F 3D L' B L' 3B D2 B 2B L 3R2 3D2 3B' L 3R' B 3F 3R' D 3D2 2U2 2B' 2R 3F' 2F D2 3L2 3R' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F U F' U R2 U R 
*2. *R U' R F U R F2 R2 U' 
*3. *F' R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' L' D2 B' L R' U' R' B2 L2 
*2. *B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R U2 B2 U R2 D' L U' B' U 
*3. *L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D B' R2 B L2 R F U F' R 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Uw R F' U2 R B F' Rw2 U2 B' F2 Rw' D' B2 R2 Uw Rw R' D' L2 Fw Uw U B' F' Uw U L' D Uw U' B2 U' Rw2 D' Uw2 Rw2 F L
*2. *Uw L2 Rw' Fw' Uw F' L2 Rw2 B2 U B D2 F' L2 R2 B Fw R2 B2 F2 R U L2 B Rw D Uw' Rw2 F Rw D L2 Rw R2 F U' Fw' Rw2 Fw U
*3. *R' U2 Rw R Uw' Fw2 Uw' U B2 Fw R U' R' F D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw' B' U' B2 Rw B Fw2 Uw' Rw' R2 B2 D2 Uw L2 Rw2 R2 D Rw F D' Uw R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Dw2 Fw' F2 Lw' Dw' Uw B D' U2 Rw' R' Uw2 U B2 Bw' Lw' Dw2 B2 F' U2 Lw Fw D' Lw R2 Uw' B2 Dw2 L' U2 B2 Bw' Uw2 B Dw' Bw' Uw2 B Bw' D Uw2 R' D Lw2 R Bw' L Rw' Bw' Lw2 U' Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw R Dw' Uw' Rw
*2. *D' B L2 Fw Uw' R2 Uw U' Fw2 Uw' L B' Lw R' U R2 Uw Bw' Fw' Uw2 U' B Bw Rw' B Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' R2 Uw B F' D Dw' Uw' Rw R B Dw2 U R' Dw2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 U' B Bw Dw L2 U Lw' U2 Lw' D Bw L
*3. *Lw2 D2 Fw' Dw' U F R2 D2 Uw2 U2 B2 R' Dw U F R Fw' Lw2 Bw L Rw2 R Bw Fw' D2 B' Uw2 L Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Dw Bw' Rw' Uw2 Bw D' Dw' Lw Uw U2 Lw D L Uw' F' U' R' B2 Rw2 Bw Dw Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Dw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R' D R' B D R' U2 B2 R2 B 
*2. *F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D L U' L2 D' U R F' L' B2 D' B' F 
*3. *L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' B' L2 B2 D' B2 L' D F2 D L' D2 
*4. *D2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 B U' L' F2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 
*5. *D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 D B' R F2 D L F' D2 F' U2 F2 D' 
*6. *U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 L' F R D F L U' R2 D R2 U2 
*7. *R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 U L2 R' D' L U' F2 R2 F' 
*8. *D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L B R' F2 U L' F2 D' B' 
*9. *F2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 L' R' D' F' U' R D' L2 R F R D2 L R 
*10. *U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 F' L2 B' L D' B U' B U F 
*11. *D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 R' B' F' R D B2 U' L R U' R' F2 
*12. *D L2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F D' R' F2 L2 U' L F' 
*13. *R2 F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 R U2 R2 U F' D2 B 
*14. *U R2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2 U' R' F' D' L' U' F2 D B D' U B' L2 
*15. *D' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 D' F2 U' L F' L' B U2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 R F D L U F U2 L D2 F L' 
*2. *U F2 U F2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B L2 D2 B L' D' B' D2 L' B 
*3. *L2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B D F2 L R U' B' L' B' F2 
*4. *B2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L' R B2 D' B' D' U' R2 
*5. *B2 D R2 D F2 D' U2 L2 D F2 U' L D2 R2 U B' D' R' F' U F' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 D U F2 U' R2 D2 F' U2 B R' D2 R2 U2 F L 
*2. *L2 B2 R2 U R2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 B R F L B' L' B' R D B 
*3. *L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 L D2 B' R' D2 B D2 L U2 F' 
*4. *U B2 D2 U' F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U F' U2 R U B2 L' B D' B' D 
*5. *U R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' F2 U' L2 U' B' D L' B D' R' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D2 L' B F' R2 D R2 F' L2 F2 
*2. *U L2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 D L' F2 U R U R2 F L D' U2 F 
*3. *D' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R B' U' F' L' B D2 B F2 D 
*4. *U2 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' L' B' R2 B2 R2 D' L' R' 
*5. *B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 U L B' L B L F' U' R' B2 U' L' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F' D' F2 L2 F' R F2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F U2 F U' R U R2 U 
*3. *R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' D U2 R' F' L B F R2 F' 
*4. *B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 U2 Rw R' F L R B F2 D L2 R2 Uw2 B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R' Fw' F' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' R' U' B' D2 F2 R U2 L2 D' U' L2 Rw2 B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U R' U R2 U2 F' 
*3. *F2 D R2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D L' B' R' U' B2 R' U2 R2 U2 
*4. *Uw R Fw2 L2 B D U' Fw' R Uw' F' L' R2 U B2 Fw L2 Rw2 U2 Fw Rw2 D2 U' B' F2 D' L2 Rw D Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L' U Rw2 R' D' Rw2
*5. *D2 Dw U F' Rw R' Fw U2 R' Fw2 D2 B D Uw2 Bw L2 Lw Dw2 Fw2 L B2 Dw2 B2 Dw' B2 Bw Rw2 R2 Uw L' Uw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 F' Dw' Bw Fw' F D' Dw' L Bw' Uw2 U2 B Rw' Fw D2 Lw' D Dw Bw Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 R Bw Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' L' R' U L R' U' L' U B' U B L U' R' L B r' 
*2. *L R U' L' U R' B' U' R' U R B U L' u' 
*3. *L R U L' R U' R U L' B' U' B U' L R L' B' r' 
*4. *L R L R' L' B L B U B L U L B r' l b 
*5. *L U' R L U L R' U' L R' L' R U' L u' r' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (0,-2) (3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-1,2) (0,1) (6,2) (0,1) (5,0) (0,3) (0,4) (-2,0) (4,2) (6,2) (4,2) (-3,4) (0,0)
*2. *(0,0) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (3,5) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,1) (1,5) (6,0) (-2,0)
*3. *(0,-3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (5,0) (-2,2) (-4,5) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,4) (6,0) (0,2) (2,4) (3,0) (3,2) (6,4) (6,0) (2,0)
*4. *(-2,3) (0,5) (3,0) (6,3) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (0,1) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (2,0) (4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,0)
*5. *(-3,6) (0,-3) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,4) (5,3) (1,0) (6,5) (0,5) (0,3) (6,0) (1,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (2,0)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 3, 2009)

2x2: 3.96, 2.63, 3.55, 4.33, 4.32 = 3.94
3x3: 13.32, 15.53, 14.49, 11.91, 15.21 = 14.34
Square-1: 22.37, 19.37, 21.07, 19.17, 19.13 = 19.87
3x3OH: 29.89, 28.11, 24.88, 23.91, 31.39 = 27.63
4x4: 1:07.16[DP], 59.16[O], 1:13.81[P], 1:11.53[DP], 1:01.16 = 1:06.62


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 3, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (6.98), (25.47), 13.31, 19.90, 15.07 = *16.09*
(Pow! Solve #1 was very easy for my poor Ortega method! Yellow on top, unsolved corner UFL: (L D' L' D L D' L') x2 U (F U R U' R' F') U - lots of fun)
*3x3x3:* (58.71), 42.78, (41.97), 48.18, 42.70 = *44.55*
(my first solve was horrible but recovered to typical times)
*4x4x4:* 2:36.65, (6:11.43), (2:29.80), 2:54.87, 2:56.95 = *2:49.49*
*5x5x5:* (4:56.45), (5:54.14), 5:08.88, 5:04.84, 5:45.48 = *5:19.73*
*6x6x6:* 8:34.02, 8:12.72, (9:30.69), (8:10.72), 8:31.66 = *8:26.13*
*7x7x7:* 12:33.32, 14:13.35, (12:32.13), (15:07.08), 13:43.79 = *13:30.15*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:23.93*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *10:35.40*
(Lots of mistakes here - the 2x2x2 took me over one and a half minutes - I just kept getting it all wrong)
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:41.96, 1:39.36, 1:39.41+, (1:44.70), (1:29.76) = *1:40.24*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (edges only - has to answer phone mid solve memo 4:50.xx), DNF (edges only - pop mid solve, memo about 5 mins), DNF (edges only - on the third edge I lost track of a J-Perm and went back incorrectly. Did a few more edges before curiosity got the better of me and I looked to find it was indeed messed up!) = *DNF*
(Need lots more practice and perhaps a new memo technique!)
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* (3:36.28), (5:04.62), 4:49.78, 4:35.35, 4:33.15 = *4:39.43*
(I find this event very taxing!)
*Magic:* 3.09, (2.67), (3.78), 2.90, 3.23 = *3.07*
*Clock:* (41.48), 37.46, 40.72, 30.18, (28.76) = *36.12*
*Megaminx:* 5:23.10, 5:28.02, (4:33.49), (6:12.04), 4:51.90 = *5:14.34*
*Pyraminx:* (17.00), 25.21, 17.25, 23.08, (26.08) = *21.85*


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2009)

3x3: (39.841) 33.688 32.048 36.793 (30.552) = Average 34.176
_Yay for good average, considering the scrambles had no cross pieces until last scramble._
3x3 OH: 1:25.984 1:52.409 (1:55.016) 1:27.216 (1:18.457) = Average 1:35.203
_Awesome single, Cross and f2l screwup for worst time. Will do other puzzles later._
Pyraminx: (9.151) 9.584 12.722 10.152 11.889 = 10.542
_Yayz for good average. Grrr... for bad scrambles_
2x2: 9.601 6.593 9.160 10.616 12.602 = 9.792
_Hello sub 10! Yayz! I normally average around 11 and 1/2. Yayz_
3x3 match the scramble: (8:12.870) 4:28.936 4:51.813 3:59.530 (3:42.002) = 4:26.460
_Pretty good for first time. Got the hang of it by the end. Doesn't help that my cubes have different colours_
Fewest Moves: 59
_Yay Petrus/Fridrich. May improve this later_


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 3, 2009)

2x2:
7.00, (6.93), 7.58, 7.88, (8.64)=7.49
Meh
3x3:
(26.61), (21.05), 25.63, 21.18, 22.28=23.03
A little over average
3x3 OH:
53.71, 55.93, (1:13.11), 1:02.83, (49.93)=57.49
RIGHT HAND FTW!!!!!!!!!!!1

Fewest moves:
77
Lol i fail.

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:
2:55.49
LOL i fail a speedsolving.


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 3, 2009)

2x2x2

Average: *2.67*

1.	3.12	
2.	(1.58)	
3.	2.41	
4.	(3.86)	
5.	2.48	

2LCs lol

3x3x3


Average: *15.80*

1.	16.64	
2.	15.19	
3.	15.56	
4.	(17.11)	
5.	(14.62)	

not bad~~


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 3, 2009)

Practise for WC.

2x2: *3.15*, 4.26, 3.63, 3.43, *6.86* = *3.67 *- hehe.. nice scrambles.. 
3x3: 12.67, 13.30, *13.92*, 12.31, *11.72* = *12.76* - pretty good SD.
4x4: 57.42, 1:01.50, 58.38, *1:07.26*, *54.69* = *59.10*
5x5: 1:53.82, 1:54.22, *2:33.65*, 2:00.29, *1:52.75* = *1:56.11* - Good. 
6x6: 4:54.83, 4:42.55, *5:09.87*, *4:11.81*, 4:25.38 = *4:40.42*
3x3 OH: 32.81, 30.30, *17.06*, *35.70*, 19.53 = *27.55* - wow, weird.. so inconsistant!
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:25.97), 2:32.27, DNF(2:45.91) = *2:32.27*
Pyraminx: 5.60, 5.87, *4.85*, *6.06*, 5.09 = *5.52* - Wow.
Square1: *28.40*, *9.56*, 20.45, 20.59, 15.80 = *18.95* - OMG. lol @ second.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 3, 2009)

*2x2:* (11.47), (4.75), 7.22, 6.77, 8.25 = 7.41
Okay, I usually average Sub-6.5 but these were the first solves of the day.
*3x3:* 33.40, (20.81), 25.50, 30.06, (33.44) = 29.65
:fp
*4x4:* 2:02.81, 2:11.98, 1:49.34, 2:04.47, 2:12.38 = 2:06.42
:fp 
*5x5:* 3:48.48, 4:00.86, 

6x6

7x7

2x2 BLD

3x3 BLD

3x3 MultiBLD

3x3 OH

2x2+3x3+4x4

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5

Magic

Megaminx

Square-1


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 3, 2009)

Oskar Åsbrink
2x2: (4.21) , 3.69 , 3.66 , (3.06) , 4.02 = 3.79

3x3: 15.91 , 14.11 , (12.65) , 13.86 , (17.93) = 14.63
average

magic: (0.86) , 2.44 , 1.33 , 2.59 , (0.86 +2) = 2.12
cmon  i can't do like this at worlds  but this magic is new

sq-1: 1:13.69 , 29.43 , 29.03 , 1:25.30 , 1:40.13 = 1:02.81
wow second and third scrables are kinda easy


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 3, 2009)

3x3:
(40.22), (53.26), 45.34, 42.92, 47.35 = 45.82 avg 


I really want a sub 45 avg


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 3, 2009)

(i'm posting for a friend)
Henrik Bui
2x2 : (9.95)
6.86
6.09
(6.02)
7.11
average 6.69
pyra:

(10.45)
13.13
12.69
(19.59)
12.75
average 12.85
3x3 
25.55
32.81
(32.27)
(23.14)
24.39
average: 27.40
magic 
0.93
(0.90)
0.94
(DNF)
1.02
average 0.96


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 3, 2009)

*2x2: 12.23*
(9.54), 12.52, (16.60), 12.35, 11.84
Comment: Almost a Personal Best.

*3x3: 27.16*
27.58, 31.19, 21.39, 29.08, 24.91
Comment: Really happy about the 21.39, if I had faster recognition on the PLL it probably would've been sub-20.

*4x4: 1:53.31*
(1:48.52), (2:05.37), 1:57.79, 1:50.61, 1:51.52
Comment: WOW! I haven't practiced 4x4 for about 5 days, 5 days ago I was averaging 1:10, What happened??? New PB single & Average

*3x3 OH: 1:21.24 *
1:43.60, 1:09.32, 1:21.19, 1:23.06, 1:19.47
Comment: Meh, not to special.

*3x3 FMC: 50*
Comment: My LL stinks for FMC.

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4: 2:35.05*
Comment: I'm happy with this, I beat last week by about 40 seconds!

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5: 8:52.12 *
Comment: Oh My goodness, I had a 2:3x:xx 2-4, then right when I started 5x5 I got a huge pop, when I got done with the centers I was at 5:3x.xx, I was hoping for Sub-7 1/2.


Overall Comment: I seem to have really improved, except for 2-5, My 2x2 went down 2 seconds, 3x3 I was consistent, 4x4 I cut off 20 secondsm 3x3 FMC was ten moves less, 2-4 was 40 seconds less! I might do 5x5 later.


----------



## Edam (Oct 3, 2009)

3x3: 18.93, 19.65, (20.97), 20.36, (18.31) = 19.65
5x5: 3:10.19, 2:48.50, (3:18.78), (2:35.80), 2:43.25 = 2:53.98 

magic: 1.09, 1.22, (1.46), (1.06), 1.28 = 1.20
bad.. oh well. practise this weekend

234: 2:24.86


----------



## salshort (Oct 3, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 11.86 (8.03) 17.69 (17.99) 16.94 = *15.50*

*3x3x3*: 31.21 (33.86) 30.06 25.31 (23.24) = *28.86*

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:05.34 1:02.87 (1:00.54) 1:12.63 (1:29.25) = *1:06.94*

*5x5x5*: 5:02.49 (3:49.04) DNF 3:59.38 3:56.77 = *4:19.55*
nice, this av could have been way better but this is pretty nice

*Magic*: 1.91 1.94 DNF 1.88 (1.63) = *1.91*

*Pyraminx:* (8.57) 13.68 (18.80) 11.62 9.67 = *11.65*
ah yeah, pb av. for me, top 10 in the u.s. here i come!

*Megaminx*: (4:00.66) 3:38.13 3:35.11 (3:29.45) 3:52.85 = *3:42.03*


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 3, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.28, (8.28), 9.89, DNF, 10.44 ... 9.54 average

*3x3:*


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 3, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow

_2x2 - _5.00 5.39 10.34 11.20 12.59 *8.98avg* Insane 1st two solves.
_3x3 -_ 36.81 27.70 29.74 25.28 29.26 *28.90avg*
_4x4 - _1.44.13 O 1.51.84 O 1.48.08 OP 2.06.05 OP 1.51.30 *1.50.41avg* Shoddy.
_5x5 - _ 3.00.97 3.19.38 3.14.55 2.52.92 3.00.05 *3.05.19avg *I got a pop on the 2nd solve.
_6x6 - _
_7x7 - _9.37.36 9.46.22 9.44.75 9.57.66 9.34.53 *9.42.78avg *
_2-4 Relay -_ *2.32.65* Good
_2-5 Relay -_
_Megaminx - _6.17.75 5.32.13 5.24.56 6.19.38 5.45.88 *5.49.40avg* Meffert's has arrived. My colour recognition on this is terrible at the moment so I'm not overly concerned about these really bad times. 
_Square1 - _ 46.18 1.17.08 1.20.13 1.21.72 1.01.93 *1.13.05avg* CP skip on 1st. Parity 234.
_Magic - _1.90 1.90 2.00 4.47 1.93 *1.94avg*
_Master Magic - _5.28 4.66 4.83 4.66 4.83 *4.77avg*
_Clock - _16.50 17.59 20.56 16.93 14.55 *17.01 avg* Very Good.
_3x3 OH - _ 2.07.47 2.05.38 1.14.09 1.57.67 1.56.61 *1.59.87 avg *Sometimes using the beginner method comes good. Amazing 3rd solve.
_2x2 BLD - _DNF 1.20.77(+2) DNF = *1.22.77*
_3x3 w/Feet_ 5.34.47 DNF 6.11.43 5.07.66 7.07.40* 6.17.75avg* Ha ha. Needless to say I won't be winning this.


----------



## thinkdifferent (Oct 3, 2009)

*3x3*
21.54, 25.24, 18.50, 20.15, 21.39 = *21.02*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 3, 2009)

*2x2:* 5.14, 6.39, (4.02), 4.62, (DNF) = 5.38
_This sucks  I'm almost sub-5 normally._

*3x3:* 18.58, (20.24), 14.69, 14.27, (14.16) = 15.85
_Good  Without the 18.58 it could have been sub-15. But I'm pleased._

*Pyraminx:* (7.98), 13.17, 9.45, (17.39), 8.80 = 10.47
_Unbelievable!!! All but the 3rd were non-lucky  Normally I get like 1 sub-10 in 25 solves  My best average ever!_

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
_I suck -.-_

*Magic:* 3.80, (1.25), 1.28, 3.19, (DNF) = 2.76
_Ouch!_

*Megaminx:* (2:10.88), 2:18.59, 2:13.27, 2:21.01, (2:49.36) = 2:17.62
_That's okay I guess! I'm very happy of the 3rd solve, because I had a sub-30 F2L _

*3x3 OH:* 42.81, 55.14, (38.12), 47.52, (DNF) = 48.49
_That's cool: I had my first sub-20 F2L on the 3rd! And, what's unbelievable awesome: 14s F2L on the last!!!_

*4x4:* 1:21.06, 1:25.08, (1:33.48), 1:25.64, (1:11.27) = 1:23.93
_11 seconds slower than my PB average, but the last was good (PLL Parity)._

*5x5:* (2:23.58), 2:50.98, (DNF), 2:25.58, 2:46.83 = 2:41.13
_Would have been good without the DNF (POP at 2:30 on PLL)_


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 3, 2009)

2x2: 3.99
(5.39) (2.64) 4.78 3.02 4.16

3x3: 15.20
15.25 (14.72) 14.94 (15.72) 15.40


----------



## mande (Oct 3, 2009)

3x3:
25.52, 24.39, (20.53), (27.16), 21.59 = 23.83
Comment: Bad bad fail.

3x3 OH:
39.59, (35.09), 45.45, 43.33, (46.12) = 42.79
Comment: OK


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2009)

Doing all these OH (stupid wrist)

2x2: 9.47, 3.78, 10.33, 6.13, 8.52 = 8.04
Lol scramble 2
3x3: 27.22, 21.39, 21.25, 20.39, 21.77 = 21.47
Meh
Sq1: 42.67, 44.45, 47.19, 1:00.52, 30.41 = 44.77
Easy scrambles
Pyra: 14.66, 11.92, 9.39, 13.83, 17.11 = 13.47
2h 
3x3 Oh:

3x3 feet: 4:21.56, 4:27.95, 4:38.14, 2:59.83+, DNF = 4:29.21
On the 2:59 I used a homemade ZBLL alg. ( R U2 R' F2 L F2 L' U2 L' U2 L ). Feet is slow.


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 4, 2009)

*3x3*: (18.44), 18.11, 13.27, (12.24), 15.76 = 15.71

HORRIBLE considering the 13 and 12 were PLL skips.

*2x2*: 2.91, (2.61), 3.16, 2.93, (3.25) = 3.00

Nice scrambles  last one was my favourite.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 4, 2009)

Haven't done this in a long time.
I now suck at FMC

2x2x3
U2R'BR2L'D2UFR2F'D'R
F2L
R'F2RF'U2F2U2
OLL
D'F2D2R'D'RD'FDF'D'F2D)
PLL
DR'DL2D'RDL2D2F2

U2R'BR2L'D2UFR2F'D'F2RF'U2F2U2D'F2D2R'D'RD'FDF'D'F2D2R'DL2D'RDL2D2F2

3x3x3 FMC: 39 moves.

Probably could have cancelled at least 2 more moves, but I don't feel like doing insertions. The 2x2x3 block sucked beyond belief. At least I saved it with a respectable F2L finish.


----------



## Kian (Oct 4, 2009)

*2x2-* 3.92, (3.46), (6.29), 5.50, 5.70 *Average- 5.04*
*3x3-* (19.92), 17.70, 18.16, (17.25), 17.32 *Average- 17.73*
*4x4-* (1:06.10), 1:15.65, (1:29.09), 1:16.56, 1:11.41 *Average- 1:14.54* 
*5x5-* 2:08.37, 2:17.07, (2:25.02), (2:05.28), 2:16.70	*Average- 2:14.05	*
*3x3 OH- *(28.90), 46.37, 36.40, (49.43), 35.49 *Average- 39.42*
*Pyraminx- *(11.03), 12.37, 12.92, (16.82), 14.36 *Average- 13.22*
*2-4 Relay- 1:33.90*
*2-5 Relay- 3:41.26*
*Magic-* 2.36, (2.14), (3.41), 2.55, 2.48 *Average- 2.46*
*2x2 BLD-* DNF, DNF, *42.38*
*3x3 BLD-* *4:34.17*, DNF, DNF
*3x3 Feet- *(5:04.12), 3:44.05, (3:27.57), 3:36.23, 3:34.44 *Average- 3:38.24*
*Multi- 0/4 33:32.20 0 Points*
Comment: Atrocious, pathetic, abysmal.


----------



## janilo_139 (Oct 4, 2009)

square-1 = (20.22), (10.14), 15.97, 19.30, 16.28


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 4, 2009)

3x3 : 14.43, 13.91, 13.45, 14.17, 14.30
Average 14.13

3x3 OH : 29.17, 29.73, 31.17, 28.60, 31.97
Average 30.02
I need to practise this event more to improve. 

2x2 BLD 42.68, 37.65, 27.50
First time I'm doing this. Done using a 3x3 though.

3x3 BLD 2:21.37, 2:11.29, DNF
I was disturbed on the last solve 

3x3 MultiBLD: 2/2 7:58.13


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Doing all these OH (stupid wrist)
> 
> Sq1: 42.67, 44.45, 47.19, 1:00.52, 30.41 = 44.77
> Easy scrambles




That can't be OH.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 4, 2009)

2x2 : 5.60, 5.20, 6.88, 6.38, 6.83 = *6.27*
Good 

3x3 : 15.26, 13.56, 12.00, 12.48, 14.53 = *13.52*
3rd and 4th scrambles were pretty easy

4x4 : 1:11.47, 1:06.96, 1:04.79, 1:04.29, 1:16.75 = *1:07.74*
Not good, not too bad either

5x5 : 2:47.11, 2:14.34, 2:14.78, 2:14.13, 2:09.10 = *2:14.42* (σ = 0.27 )
Crazy SD but bad average. Haven't been practising 5x5 in a while..

3x3 OH : 27.63, 30.95, 46.52, 36.65, 22.02 = *31.75*
Terrible. Messed up G-perm on 3rd solve..nice single though

3x3 BLD: 2:12.58, DNF, DNF = *2:12.58*
Sis came and disturbed me on my 3rd solve


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 4, 2009)

*2x2:* 14.98, 14.15, (DNF), 14.43, (13.64) = *14.52*
eww DNF i dont know what happened, around 14-15sec is normal avg for me. 

*3x3 OH:* 1:10.71, 1:15.17, 1:12.92, (1:23.81), (1:08.15) = *1:12.93*
Um yep im happy with this.

*3x3:* 35.03, (26.20), 31.84, (51.76), 36.81 = *34.56*
Yuk. Someone nudged me on msn during the 26.20 so couldnt stop the timer it would have been quicker. Pop during 4th solve last two turns of j perm, a corner fell under my desk so i had to find it *sigh*.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 4, 2009)

2x2: (5.46), (2.51), 4.84, 4.98, 4.95 = 4.92

3x3: 12.13, (13.31), (11.11), 12.53, 13.30 = 12.65

4x4: 59.33, (52.10), (1:00.68), 56.76, 58.61 = 58.23

5x5:

234: 1:12.11
Palindromic =O

2345: 3:22.91

OH: 31.48, 31.56, (37.16), 32.45, (29.62) = 31.83

Sq-1: 14.38, (7.73), 11.16, (15.88), 13.73 = 13.09
Wow. EP skip on second and third.

FMC: 38 moves

Scramble: L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F' D' F2 L2 F' R F2
Solution: R' L2 U' R2 B2 F R' D F2 D' R F R2 U' R U R F' R' F D' R' D' F D F' R D F2 R' U D' U' D R' F2 (38)

R' L2 U' R2 B2
F R' D F2 D'
R F R2 U' R U
R F' R' F
D' R' D' F D F' R D
F2 R' U D' U' D R' F2

Pretty much linear solution, found in about 5 minutes. I can't be bothered to look for anything better.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 4, 2009)

2x2: 5.44, 5.91, (4.96), (7.36), 5.85 ==> 5.73 k whatever.

3x3: 22.07, (27.82), 18.91, (16.35), 19.74 ==> 20.24 **** i hate 3x3.

4x4: 53.35, 55.45, (51.62), 57.08, (1:09.50) ==>55.29 what the hell was the last solve? and why is my precious mefferts locking up so badly =(

5x5: 1:59.28, 1:57.46, (1:56.94), (2:10.11), 1:57.08 ==>1:57.94 poop.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 4, 2009)

3x3 OH -33.63, 38.08+, 33.83, 41.41, 45.88 avg-37.77

Stupid Plus 2

I might add more later


----------



## TMOY (Oct 4, 2009)

FMC: 32 moves
z' E' y L2 l d' l' d' (*) l' u2 F2 U' y F' M F' (**) R2 (16) : corners + 4 edges
d' L E L2 E' L E (10): last 3 edges
The remaining edges qre solved using the following insertions:
(*) = U2 M U2 M' (6)
(**) = R2 E2 R2 (4)
Total 36 - 4 moves canceling (d' U2 = U y,M' l' = L l2) = 32 HTM


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> ...3x3 OH: 32.81, 30.30, *17.06*, *35.70*, 19.53 = *27.55*...quote]
> That is some seriously weird average. 2 sub 20's and 3 sup 30's???
> Seriously, don't read the spoiler untill you finished 3x3x3 OH
> 
> ...


----------



## PeterV (Oct 5, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.09, (7.36), (10.77), 7.45, 9.42 = *8.32 avg.*

3x3x3: 28.65, 27.33, 28.62, (42.06), (24.72) = *28.20 avg.*

4x4x4: (2:30.95), 2:47.94, 2:43.01, 2:31.12, (4:46.11) = *2:40.69 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:48.52*

2-5 Relay: *8:58.41*

Magic: (1.57), 1.60, (2.06), 2.05, 1.66 = *1.77 avg.*


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 5, 2009)

*2x2* (Guimond)
avg5: *9.74* (σ = 0.16)
Times: 9.97, 9.61, (7.72), 9.65, (10.34)

*3x3* (ZZ)
avg5: *23.72* (σ = 1.74)
Times: 25.69 (ouch! 10 bad edges), 21.47, 24.00 (pll skip), (28.45), (18.72) (another pll skip, WTF??)

*3x3 Fewest Moves* (optimised ZZ), couldn't be bothered with Heise 
Scramble: L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F' D' F2 L2 F' R F2
Solution:
EOLine: L2 D F' D2 R D (6/6)
Block1: R U' R2 (3/9)
Block2: L' U L' R' U R (6/15)
Block3+4 (forced OCLL skip): U' L2 U' L' U' L2 U L' U' L U' L' (12/27)
A-Perm: B' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 U' (10/37)
*37 moves*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 5, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > ...3x3 OH: 32.81, 30.30, *17.06*, *35.70*, 19.53 = *27.55*...
> ...




Yes, I know! I never had a sub 20 before, I just got really good F2L and nice cases. My PB average of 12 is 27. This is the most inconsistant OH average I've ever done!


----------



## Carrot (Oct 5, 2009)

Pyraminx: *3.94*, 4.71, *5.16*, 4.09, 4.43 => *4.41

*2x2x2: 5.61, *1.88*, *7.65*, 5.90, 4.80 => *5.77

*3x3x3: 17.78, *14.19*, 16.96, 18.75, *19.93* => *17.83

*3x3x3 OH: 37.36, *31.43*, *43.78*, 38.15, 33.50 => *36.34

*_the 1.88 2x2x2 was so easy >.< and the pyraminx average went quite nice  so if I don't get a good average at WC I will atleast have got a good average in the weekly _


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 5, 2009)

Odder said:


> Pyraminx: *3.94*, 4.71, *5.16*, 4.09, 4.43 => *4.41
> *


*

In good shape for WC  Hope you win *


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*

Scramble: L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F' D' F2 L2 F' R F2
Solution: R F R' F' L' F2 U' B R' B' R B D' R B R D' R' D U R B R' U B' D' B U' B' D U' B' D2

Used premove D2 (applied before scramble), then scramble, then:
2x2x2: R F R' F' L' F2 U'
3x cross: B R' B' R B D' R
4th pair: B R D' R' D
pseudo-OLL: U R B R' . B' U' B'
insert at .: U B' D' B U' B' D B
B B' cancel after insertion.

It's funny, with this start, I'm really disappointed with just 33 moves. The nicest F2L I found was this (with the D2 premove):
2x2x2: R F R' F' L' F2 U'
F2L: B R' B' R B D' B R
16 move F2L counting the premove! But alas, I could find no good continuation for this, so I had to improvise. Still, it's my first decent solution in quite a while, so I guess I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 5, 2009)

3x3- 17.15
17.67, (14.43), 16.01, (24.80), 17.77
Comment: Stupid japanese color scheme I had to use.

oh- 32.95
27.99, 33.03, (25.44), (DNF), 37.82
Comment: Stupid last 2 solves.

2x2- 3.10
3.14, 3.84, 2.33, (2.31), (4.19)
Comment: I totally could have sub-3'd this but i my 2x2 has been lost for over a week and i did a single average of 5 to warm-up.


----------



## digaoy (Oct 6, 2009)

name: Rodrigo Ybarra
2x2: 13.10 ,(4.44) ,11.71 , 9.80 ,(DNF)=11.54


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 6, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 6.41, (4.98), 5.92, 6.59, (8.95) = *6.31*
wow, easy scrambles 

*3x3x3 :* 26.86, 25.75, (DNF), 23.28, (21.02) = *25.30*
popped number 3.

*4x4x4 :* 1:57.59, 1:51.45, (1:44.81), (2:00.52), 1:55.02 = *1:54.69*

*5x5x5 :* (3:14.27), 3:29.92, 3:40.09, 3:51.44, (3:56.19) = *3:40.48*
PB single, then it got slower and slower.

*7x7x7 :* 12:16.61, (13:06.52), 12:52.58, 11:07.33, (11:04.30) = *12:05.51*
pb average

*2x2x2 BLD :* DNF, 1:38.56, DNF = *1:38.56*
pants

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
bah. 

*Multi BLD : *0/2 = *DNF*
First cube had 2 flipped edges and second was 3 edges off. So close, but so far. Time was 12:42.47

*3x3x3 Match :* (1:21.52), (2:06.69), 1:46.59, 1:56.88, 1:47.84 = *1:50.44*

*3x3x3 OH : *1:13.86, (1:02.25), 1:03.34, (1:44.06), 1:03.55 = *1:06.92*

*2-3-4 relay : 2:38.17*

*2-3-4-5 relay : 6:28.33*

*Pyraminx : *(15.06), (35.24), 21.67, 29.02, 26.42 = *25.70*

*Megaminx : * 4:36.64, 4:37.33, 4:47.06, (4:55.28), (4:04.48) = *4:40.34*

*Square-1 : *1:44.91, 1:22.16, 1:20.38, 1:58.42, 1:08.74 = *1:30.92*

*Magic : *(1.83), (1.93), 1.88, 1.93, 1.90 = *1.90*
yay, sub-2 SD - 0.02


----------



## Henrik (Oct 6, 2009)

Henrik

MultiBLD: 3/5 37:44.94 min (memo 30:00)

3 wrong corners on the first one 4 corners on the 4th Im guessing memo was wrong. and two flipped edges on the 4th, I didn't memo them :S 
But fast solving and easy recall.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 6, 2009)

fmc: B' U B' D L2 D F' R L' F2 D F2 D' F U B L' B2 U' F' U B U' L R D2 (*27*)

explanation: turn pre-scramble-move D2 to understand:
pseudo 2x2x2: B' U B' (3)
2x2x3: D L2 D F' R (9)
F2L minus pair: L' F2 D F2 D' (14)
last pair+LL edges: F U B L' B' U' F'.L R (23)
pre-move correction: D2 (24)
leaving 3 corners. 
at dot insert: F U B' U' F' U B U', 5 moves cancel.

Nice F2L Mike, you could have done LL-edges in 8+1 moves leaving 25 moves for a nice corner insertion.

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 6, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.25 6.77 6.66 8.40 6.58
3x3x3: 26.44 21.25 22.25 21.61 25.16
4x4x4: 1:17.19 1:23.84 1:12.22 1:16.56 1:23.53
5x5x5: 2:10.58 2:16.61 2:25.44 2:09.36 2:12.59
6x6x6: 7:03.02 5:20.21 5:02.93 5:38.53 4:33.75
7x7x7: 7:03.24 6:25.40 6:46.63 7:14.11 6:46.86
222bf: 1:07.28 43.16 DNF
333bf: *3:27.77* DNF DNF
3330h: 46.55 36.83 36.25* 19.94* 39.44
*333mts: 57.16 50.11 1:00.15* 1:11.08 *59.93*
*234*: 1:48.22
2345: 4:23.58
magic: 1.59 1.59 1.63 2.21 1.69
mmagic: 5.69 5.31 5.06 5.47 5.34
clock: 14.50 19.68 14.30 16.94 11.71
mminx: 2:48.34 2:46.44 3:13.09 3:05.02 2:50.81
*pminx*: 11.59 9.66 11.80 15.31 12.03
*sq1*: 44.86 1:13.11 48.94 57.13 37.02

Lots of nice averages and some ridiculous singles. So I decided to bold some stuff. I guess I am mostly ready for Worlds.
Now if only I had a decent 6x6x6 that didn't lock or poop pieces all over the place....
...and had the time the actually learn big cubes blind


----------



## Jai (Oct 6, 2009)

Really late this week =\

*2x2:* (4.08), (2.84), 4.00, 3.43, 4.03 = *3.82*

*3x3:* (12.50), 11.61, 10.11, 12.00, (9.94) = *11.24*

*4x4:* (1:09.80), 56.66, (56.03), 56.91, 59.30 = *57.62*

*5x5:* 1:58.52, (2:02.61), 1:42.19, (1:36.40), 1:55.77 = *1:52.16*

*OH:* 19.16, (20.16), 20.15, (15.96), 18.30 = *19.20*

*2-4 Relay:* 1:11.75

*Pyra:* (6.81), (3.83), 6.03, 5.40, 6.47 = *5.96*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 7, 2009)

*Mats B*

*2x2:* 16.60 19.50 29.93 14.32 15.55 = *17.22*
Good, but the 29.93 almost was 11, then I missed an alg
*3x3:* 62.57 41.67 43.01 41.75 71.43 = *49.11*
Could easily have been my best ever.
*4x4:* 3:18.81 3:17.77 3:37.85 5:20.24 3:01.38 = *3:24.81* 
*5x5:* 9:07.98 9:54.06 9:06.10 8:39.36 8:10.46 = *8:57.81*
Don't seem to improve in 4 & 5. Then of course I never do these apart
from the five weekly solves.
*2-4Rel: 6:03.19
2-5Rel: 13:03.65
*

*BLD*
*6x6:* DNF [BLD, 1:32 (0:55)], 20:11 dns, dns, dns = *DNF*
Rather good effort if not as good as last weeks. Maarten and I discussed
bld solves with only slice centres off. (I had a 5x5 some months ago that
looked like that) He noticed that if you use M2/r2 and mishandle the M2/r2 
move twice you can get a dnf cube like that. I think he is correct but I have 
not been able to "purify" the moves to get one. Anyhow, this 6x6 solve had
a centre slice like that, but then some other errors too. On the other hand I
do not use M2 or r2 any longer, but have the same buffer so at some moves
I use M2. Anyhow it feels like I will succeed with a 6x6 sometime not too far off.

*2x2BLD:* 44.17 dnf 48.83 = *44.17* ok
*3x3BLD:* dnf 2:55.56 dnf = *2:55.56*
rather bad. I mishandled the only successful solve which was rather lucky.
But I did not realize that but broke into a new cycle at an edge which was
already in my already solved ones (but the other piece). So memo was
almost two minutes.
*4x4BLD: *dnf 12:49 dnf = *12:49* ok
*5x5BLD:* dnf (23:54) 29:07 dnf (20:17) = *29:07*
This is actually a new PB, but I am not satisfied with that. Of course it is not
surprising that the slowest solve is the one that is correct, but the third solve
was almost lucky (and that never happens with a 5x5) and it was only three
centres off. Imagine almost sub-20!!
*Multi: 5/7 = 3* in 56:02, memo 38:30
I did not succeed this time either. The last one was a 3-cycle corners off because
I recalled a letter wrongly. One cube I had lost the centres. While it was still 
almost solved the down centre was at front. I changed memo too, this time I 
tried to make one sentence only (not quadruples) for each of edges and centres 
per cube. It was a little harder to keep track of parity this way, but recalling I
think was easier (even if I slipped up one piece)

On to week 41!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2009)

A pretty good week for me. I still need to do 6x6x6 BLD and multi; I’ll try to get them done later today.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 8.81, 3.96, 13.58, 8.16, 12.81 = *9.93*
*3x3x3:* 32.47, 25.77, 23.69, 24.65, 21.88 = *24.70*
*4x4x4:* 1:53.55 [O], 1:44.15 [OP], 1:30.40, 1:46.25 [OP], 1:36.80 [O] = *1:42.40*
*5x5x5:* 2:38.47, 2:53.05, 2:27.13, 2:48.55, 2:42.55 = *2:43.19*
*6x6x6:* 5:34.83, 5:53.90 [OP], 5:38.41 [O], 5:21.81 [O], 39:51.43 [17:45] = *5:42.38*
Comment: BLD solve went pretty nice except for a few memory recall delays. It could have been pretty fast if it hadn't been for them. It's nice to finally get a really big cube BLD again - it's been several weeks since I got one right.
*7x7x7:* 7:51.84, 7:28.41, 7:55.63, 7:47.76, DNF [1:14:46.20, 31:45] = *7:51.74*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 9 inner wings, 6 outer wings, and 2 centrals flipped, plus an F2. I had a terrible time with the memorization – I just couldn’t get it to stick, so I knew I’d be in trouble on the solve, and I was. I saved some of both the inner and outer wings for last because I couldn’t remember them, and apparently I forgot to do an F2 somewhere, which left all of the rest of the wings wrong. The 2 centrals were due to my messing up handling of parity for a case that I often mess up – hopefully I’ll never make that mistake again now. This was a disaster – that makes 4 7x7x7 DNFs in a row.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 46.30, 45.18, 44.00 = *44.00*
Comment: Sorry, Mats – I just barely beat you. These were all hard for me.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:44.81, 1:54.59, DNF = *1:44.81*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:35.33 [4:08], 9:53.39 [5:10], 7:53.84 [3:48] = *7:35.33*
Comment: Wow – a good week for me on 4x4x4 BLD! All 3 under ten minutes and successful, and two of them sub-8! Amazing.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [16:18.82, 8:45], DNF [22:20.99, 8:24], 14:55.60 [8:04] = *14:55.60*
Comment: First one was off by 3 centrals – I memorized H instead of F for one piece. Second one was off by 10 wings – I realized while solving that I had made a mistake memorizing (I had the same letter twice), and I tried to recall visually to correct for it, but just wound up messing everything up instead. It was very frustrating, because I was on world-record pace with this solve until I hit that problem. But the third solve made up for it – fast enough to be the world record – for about 2 days.  (I had to go ahead and post this now so I’d be in time to still claim this.) My prediction for worlds: new 5x5x5 BLD world record will be 12:10 – Rafal will be angry about having DNFed both 4x4x4s, and so he will take it nice and slow and get it right. Chris and Mondo will also both beat Chris’s former world record, but won’t be fast enough to beat Rafal's "safety solve". 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/4 = 4 points, 21:10.11* [12:24]
Comment: I know it's slow, but hey, give me a break - I did this immediately after finishing my 6x6x6 BLD, and it was 3 AM. I was a little tired. Sorry I didn't have time this week for a real attempt.
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.97, 42.88, 36.80, 40.69, 52.91 = *41.85*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:50.34, 1:36.66, DNF, 1:46.13, 1:53.66 = *1:50.04*
Comment: On the DNF, the timer read 13.18 when I finished. I must have accidentally stopped it. (Either that or I’ve gotten really good!) 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:24.96, 1:47.30, 1:37.77, 1:27.18, 1:33.96 = *1:32.97*
*2-4 relay:* *2:53.40* [P]
Comment: The 2x2x2 was a disaster – it took over 30 seconds. That’s why this was so bad. I really need to work on 2x2x2.
*2-5 relay:* *5:23.61* [O]
*Magic:* 2.02, 1.78, 1.65, 2.08, 4.11 = *1.96*
*Master Magic:* 3.78, 5.91, 4.80, 8.36, 4.05 = *4.92*
*Clock:* 19.08, 21.77, 19.71, 21.34, 17.58 = *20.04*
*MegaMinx:* 3:10.71, 2:41.93, 3:00.49, 2:49.07, 2:29.12 = *2:50.50*
*Pyraminx:* 21.34, 15.59, 22.80, 20.81, 14.84 = *19.25*
*Square-1:* 56.46, 42.71, 39.31, 40.63, 34.00 = *40.88*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## blah (Oct 8, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: L F' U' F2 L' D L2 D L R2 U2 L' U L' R' D R' D' R D R' L D B D' B' R D2 R' D' R D2 L' D R (*35*) 

Premove + Scramble: R2 + L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F' D' F2 L2 F' R F2

1x2x2: L F' U' F2 (4/4)
Opposite 1x2x2: L' D L2 D (4/8)
Triple x-cross: L R2 U2 L' U L' R2 (7/15)
Last slot: R D R' D' R D R' (6/21)
OLL: L D B D' B' L' (5/26)
PLL: L R D2 R' D' R D2 L' D R' (9/35)

27 minutes. It was supposed to be a backup solution. I think I've lost my FMC-ness 

----------

Unbelievably nice start that just didn't work out: 

1x2x2: L F' U' F2 (4/4)
Opposite 1x2x2: L' D L2 D (4/8)
All but 4 corners and 3 edges: L R' U2 L' U L' R' (7/15)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 10, 2009)

*Results week 40*

Now I am closing this contest. (even if it is possibly some hours early). 
If you edit posts from now on it will not make it into the results.

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.67 onionhoney
 3.00 Yalow
 3.10 Edmund
 3.77 SimonWestlund
 3.79 oskarasbrink
 3.82 Jai
 3.94 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.99 ConnorCuber
 4.92 MTGjumper
 5.04 Kian
 5.38 Yes, We Can!
 5.44 Odder
 5.73 rachmaninovian
 6.27 amostay2004
 6.31 cookingfat
 6.69 Henrik Bui
 7.23 AvGalen
 7.41 wrbcube4
 7.49 richardzhang
 8.04 fazrulz
 8.32 PeterV
 8.98 jamesdeanludlow
 9.54 ender9994
 9.74 Cride5
 9.79 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.93 Mike Hughey
 11.48 digaoy
 12.24 Cyrok215
 14.52 Inf3rn0
 15.50 salshort
 16.09 msemtd
 17.22 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 11.24 Jai
 12.65 MTGjumper
 12.76 SimonWestlund
 13.52 amostay2004
 14.13 ManasijV
 14.34 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.63 oskarasbrink
 15.20 ConnorCuber
 15.71 Yalow
 15.80 onionhoney
 15.85 Yes, We Can!
 17.15 Edmund
 17.73 Kian
 17.83 Odder
 19.65 Edam
 20.24 rachmaninovian
 21.03 thinkdifferent
 21.47 fazrulz
 23.01 AvGalen
 23.72 Cride5
 23.83 mande
 24.70 Mike Hughey
 25.30 cookingfat
 27.19 Cyrok215
 27.40 Henrik Bui
 28.20 PeterV
 28.86 salshort
 28.90 jamesdeanludlow
 29.65 wrbcube4
 34.17 ZB_FTW!!!
 34.56 Inf3rn0
 44.55 msemtd
 45.20 iSpinz
 49.11 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(17)

 55.29 rachmaninovian
 57.62 Jai
 58.23 MTGjumper
 59.10 SimonWestlund
 1:06.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:07.74 amostay2004
 1:14.54 Kian
 1:19.09 AvGalen
 1:23.93 Yes, We Can!
 1:42.40 Mike Hughey
 1:50.41 jamesdeanludlow
 1:53.31 Cyrok215
 1:54.69 cookingfat
 2:06.42 wrbcube4
 2:40.69 PeterV
 2:49.49 msemtd
 3:24.81 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:52.16 Jai
 1:56.11 SimonWestlund
 1:57.94 rachmaninovian
 2:13.26 AvGalen
 2:14.05 Kian
 2:14.42 amostay2004
 2:41.13 Yes, We Can!
 2:43.19 Mike Hughey
 2:53.98 Edam
 3:05.19 jamesdeanludlow
 3:40.48 cookingfat
 4:19.55 salshort
 5:19.73 msemtd
 8:57.81 MatsBergsten
 DNF wrbcube4
*6x6x6*(5)

 4:40.92 SimonWestlund
 5:20.56 AvGalen
 5:42.38 Mike Hughey
 8:26.13 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 6:52.24 AvGalen
 7:51.74 Mike Hughey
 9:42.78 jamesdeanludlow
12:05.51 cookingfat
13:30.15 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 19.20 Jai
 27.55 SimonWestlund
 27.63 trying-to-speedcube...
 30.02 ManasijV
 31.74 amostay2004
 31.83 MTGjumper
 32.95 Edmund
 36.34 Odder
 37.51 AvGalen
 39.42 Kian
 41.85 Mike Hughey
 42.79 mande
 48.49 Yes, We Can!
 57.49 richardzhang
 1:06.92 cookingfat
 1:06.95 salshort
 1:12.93 Inf3rn0
 1:21.24 Cyrok215
 1:35.20 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:40.24 msemtd
 1:59.89 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:50.04 Mike Hughey
 3:38.24 Kian
 4:29.22 fazrulz
 6:17.77 jamesdeanludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 27.50 ManasijV
 42.38 Kian
 43.16 AvGalen
 44.00 Mike Hughey
 44.17 MatsBergsten
 1:22.77 jamesdeanludlow
 1:38.56 cookingfat
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 1:44.81 Mike Hughey
 2:11.29 ManasijV
 2:12.58 amostay2004
 2:32.27 SimonWestlund
 2:55.56 MatsBergsten
 3:27.77 AvGalen
 4:34.17 Kian
 DNF cookingfat
 DNF msemtd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 7:35.33 Mike Hughey
12:49.00 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

14:55.60 Mike Hughey
29:07.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

4/4 Mike Hughey
5/7 MatsBergsten
2/2 ManasijV
3/5 Henrik
0/4 Kian
0/2 cookingfat
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 59.08 AvGalen
 1:32.97 Mike Hughey
 1:50.44 cookingfat
 4:26.76 ZB_FTW!!!
 4:39.43 msemtd
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:11.75 Jai
 1:12.11 MTGjumper
 1:33.90 Kian
 1:48.22 AvGalen
 2:24.86 Edam
 2:32.65 jamesdeanludlow
 2:35.05 Cyrok215
 2:38.17 cookingfat
 2:53.40 Mike Hughey
 2:55.49 richardzhang
 3:48.52 PeterV
 4:23.93 msemtd
 6:03.19 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 3:22.91 MTGjumper
 3:41.26 Kian
 4:23.58 AvGalen
 5:23.61 Mike Hughey
 6:28.33 cookingfat
 8:52.12 Cyrok215
 8:58.41 PeterV
10:35.40 msemtd
13:03.65 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(12)

 0.96 Henrik Bui
 1.20 Edam
 1.54 oskarasbrink
 1.64 AvGalen
 1.77 PeterV
 1.90 cookingfat
 1.91 salshort
 1.94 jamesdeanludlow
 1.96 Mike Hughey
 2.46 Kian
 2.76 Yes, We Can!
 3.07 msemtd
*Master Magic*(3)

 4.77 jamesdeanludlow
 4.92 Mike Hughey
 5.37 AvGalen
*Clock*(4)

 15.25 AvGalen
 17.01 jamesdeanludlow
 20.04 Mike Hughey
 36.12 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.41 Odder
 5.52 SimonWestlund
 5.97 Jai
 10.47 Yes, We Can!
 10.54 ZB_FTW!!!
 11.66 salshort
 11.81 AvGalen
 12.86 Henrik Bui
 13.22 Kian
 13.47 fazrulz
 19.25 Mike Hughey
 21.85 msemtd
 25.70 cookingfat
*Megaminx*(7)

 2:17.62 Yes, We Can!
 2:50.50 Mike Hughey
 2:54.72 AvGalen
 3:42.03 salshort
 4:40.34 cookingfat
 5:14.34 msemtd
 5:51.92 jamesdeanludlow
*Square-1*(10)

 13.09 MTGjumper
 17.18 janilo_139
 18.95 SimonWestlund
 19.87 trying-to-speedcube...
 40.88 Mike Hughey
 44.77 fazrulz
 50.31 AvGalen
 1:02.81 oskarasbrink
 1:13.05 jamesdeanludlow
 1:29.15 cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

27 guusrs
32 TMOY
33 Mike Hughey
35 blah
37 Cride5
38 MTGjumper
39 fanwuq
50 Cyrok215
59 ZB_FTW!!!
77 richardzhang

*Contest results*

231 Mike Hughey
200 AvGalen
175 SimonWestlund
162 Kian
159 Jai
156 MTGjumper
135 cookingfat
121 Yes, We Can!
119 amostay2004
111 trying-to-speedcube...
107 jamesdeanludlow
90 ManasijV
83 rachmaninovian
82 MatsBergsten
81 msemtd
80 Odder
79 oskarasbrink
77 Edmund
68 Cyrok215
62 onionhoney
62 Yalow
60 salshort
58 Edam
57 ConnorCuber
56 fazrulz
54 ZB_FTW!!!
53 Henrik Bui
53 PeterV
45 richardzhang
45 Cride5
40 wrbcube4
31 mande
22 Inf3rn0
21 thinkdifferent
20 guusrs
19 TMOY
17 blah
14 fanwuq
13 janilo_139
12 ender9994
8 digaoy
8 Henrik
5 iSpinz


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2009)

10.47 Yes, We Can!
10.54 ZB_FTW!!!

Damn!

Edit: btw, this was pyra.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 11, 2009)

uh whoops


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 11, 2009)

First in 2x2 BLD First time i won something. I did the corners of a 3x3. Its fine right?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> First in 2x2 BLD First time i won something. I did the corners of a 3x3. Its fine right?



No, actually it is not. You have to get a real 2x2.

This discussion has been up before. I ought to have removed your post if I had seen it. As we follow the WCA rules it is not allowed. A lot of people people (amongst them definitely I) find it easier to turn a 3x3. But I will not alter the list this time, you may not do it in the future.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh ok thanks.


----------

